
Ask HN: What can I learn next that will have practical value as a senior dev? - didibus
I&#x27;m a senior backend engineer with experience in distributed systems.<p>I know all programming paradigms, imperative, procedural, oop, functional, meta, logic, array, actor, csp, dynamic and static.<p>I&#x27;ve designed and written large scale distributed backend systems.<p>I&#x27;ve lead teams in the delivery of big projects.<p>Now I feel I want to learn and grow even more. But I can&#x27;t seem to figure out what topic or thing would further add practical benefit to my discipline.<p>What can I learn next that could allow me to innovate and simplify further the software I write, and have more impact?<p>I want something with applicability in backend distributed systems engineering.<p>I thought either machine learning or something business related? But I&#x27;m not sure.<p>Also, I&#x27;d appreciate suggestion for books or MOOCs to accompany the suggested topics if possible.<p>Thank You
======
eip
There comes a time when the ax is sharp enough. Time to start chopping the
tree.

------
JamesBarney
Lead bigger teams, or learn how to write and share what sounds like an
impressive knowledge base with the world.

